# A positive chef



## Derryn (Oct 23, 2011)

To all the chefs out there.
I was just wondering how other chefs bring a positive outlook to a day at work. How do you look forward to day, knowing that your section is in ****, getting bollocks from the head chef, and having to grind a 16 hour shift with no break everyday.


----------



## shankster (Oct 23, 2011)

"to grind a 16 hour shift with no break everyday"

umm,isn't that against the rules of the Geneva Convention or something?


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 23, 2011)

Not every day is a bad day. I always tell my crew, "take the good with the bad". Look forward to the good days and help contribute to making them so. If every day is bad then you should consider some changes.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 23, 2011)

Exactly. If you wouldn't do more than half the work you do for the money they pay you to do it, gey another job. 16 hours no breaks, 6 days a week,i would quit unless I was being paid VERY well.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 23, 2011)

Derryn said:


> To all the chefs out there.
> I was just wondering how other chefs bring a positive outlook to a day at work. How do you look forward to day, knowing that your section is in ****, getting bollocks from the head chef, and having to grind a 16 hour shift with no break everyday.



How could you not be positive? Sounds like a blast. 



shankster said:


> "to grind a 16 hour shift with no break everyday"
> 
> umm,isn't that against the rules of the Geneva Convention or something?



Most labor laws specifically exclude the hospitality industry.


----------



## shankster (Oct 23, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> How could you not be positive? Sounds like a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> "Most labor laws specifically exclude the hospitality industry.


 
True,but they can't force you to work that much..I say get a new job.


----------



## TB_London (Oct 23, 2011)

Not in catering but I asked myself a similar question 5 weeks ago and have been job hunting ever since, hadn't done a week under 70 hours since January (contracted hours are 35 with no overtime pay), worst was 37 hours straight in a 110 hour week.....
You either focus on what you are gaining- salary, experience, learning, foundations for the future, or you have to love what you do (obviously both is ideal). Past 3 years have taught me a lot, ive got myself qualified, and I know more about what I want. If your job is benefitting you, and you have good times that you enjoy, I would see it as a stepping stone. 
Just my thoughts


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 23, 2011)

TB_London said:


> Not in catering but I asked myself a similar question 5 weeks ago and have been job hunting ever since, hadn't done a week under 70 hours since January (contracted hours are 35 with no overtime pay), worst was 37 hours straight in a 110 hour week.....
> You either focus on what you are gaining- salary, experience, learning, foundations for the future, or you have to love what you do (obviously both is ideal). Past 3 years have taught me a lot, ive got myself qualified, and I know more about what I want. If your job is benefitting you, and you have good times that you enjoy, I would see it as a stepping stone.
> Just my thoughts



+1, I really focus on what I am learning or gaining from the experiance, job, is this giving you the opportunity to move onto something better? If you are not growing, and just working like a dog then I would jump ship. Always look forward!


----------



## Peco (Oct 24, 2011)

160 hours a month and a happy camper. Working with a great chef who teaches me a lot. Paid overtime ... well of course ... a minimum of 100% for each hour above the 160 hours I signed in my contract.


----------



## Sarge (Oct 25, 2011)

Man to be honest I miss working my 14 hrs a day 6 days a week. I have a more corporate cafeteria style gig right now work 4 ten hour shifts per week, mandatory 1/2 hour break. Its nice because there is no stress (outside of moronic behaviour by cooks or other kitchen staff) I see my family fairly regularly (most days). But outside of the family time which some weeks even with the 3 days off is less than when I worked everyday due to kids starting school and things. I really miss the 14 hr days holding it down on the line. 

The other sad thing is although my current job title is chef, there is an assitant manager and a deli manager that I answer to neither of which really knows food or how to run a kitchen effectively. You win some you lose some I know I won't be here for long and there are some nice things about it, its just too slow paced for me.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 25, 2011)

Sarge said:


> Man to be honest I miss working my 14 hrs a day 6 days a week. I have a more corporate cafeteria style gig right now work 4 ten hour shifts per week, mandatory 1/2 hour break. Its nice because there is no stress (outside of moronic behaviour by cooks or other kitchen staff) I see my family fairly regularly (most days). But outside of the family time which some weeks even with the 3 days off is less than when I worked everyday due to kids starting school and things. I really miss the 14 hr days holding it down on the line.
> 
> The other sad thing is although my current job title is chef, there is an assitant manager and a deli manager that I answer to neither of which really knows food or how to run a kitchen effectively. You win some you lose some I know I won't be here for long and there are some nice things about it, its just too slow paced for me.


 
Really?! God bless you.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 5, 2011)

Things like using a new knife, running specials with new product, pretty new waitstaff, fun events etc... keep me going.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 6, 2011)

To everyone:

Come back in twenty years and talk to me.


----------



## shankster (Nov 6, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> To everyone:
> 
> Come back in twenty years and talk to me.



Been there,done that....I even got the T-shirt


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Nov 6, 2011)

Dont look forward to days off, look forward to pieces of time to yourself. When I'm feeling burnt out I watch the Marco / Harveys videos on you tube. Have goals, if you reach those goals then you were a ***** by not having larger goals... It's all about goals and perspectives--don't go stale.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 7, 2011)

love of knives helps a lot. keeps the focus centered around what you are there to do.

also, keep in mind that most of us choose to do this. we enjoy the long days, bad hours, and hectic conditions. i for one would not know what to do with myself if i had to sit down for a 1/2 hour break in the middle of my day. i think it would make me feel lazy and i would get bored and i would lose my flow.


----------

